# MasterChef Junior is now just MasterChef



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

If you set up a SP for MasterChef Junior when it hit the guide, it no longer works. It looks like they changed the name to just MasterChef and an existing SP for that will pick it up.
First airing is 9-27 with an episode title "Junior edition: Here Come the Kids"


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Cool..


----------

